# First shark in the kayak



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Went out earlier to catch some redfish and trout but ended up catching this guy first​


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a bull shark. Probably gave you a good fight on the trout rod.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

A good fight but waste of bait


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Did he tear up your plug ?


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah its all cut up. I didnt think they would hit a plug


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang !


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

That's pretty cool the lil guy snapped up an artificial. What kind of fight did he put up? Long runs, lots of head thrashing? I've never caught one but curious what they're like on the line.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's AWESOME you caught him on a lure!!! Cool little guy!


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Its was pretty cool. At first I thought redfish but it wasnt really making any long runs and then I saw that black tail slash through the water. Never thought it was going to be a shark


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Does prove they will eat just about anything. Lots of fun on light tackle.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like a little bull. We caught a shark from the beach one night and it had a gotcha in its mouth. They will eat anything. Well, minus the big bloody baits I run out


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Looks like a little bull. We caught a shark from the beach one night and it had a gotcha in its mouth. They will eat anything. Well, minus the big bloody baits I run out


Ain't that the truth! You yak out some fresh caught ray or bonita, and they hit the week old mullet. Then, the next week, all you have is week old mullet and you can't buy a bite.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I picked up my first under the bridge at St George Island yesterday. Pulled like a bull red, but only about a 3 minute fight. Was using my lightweight rig w/10 lb line. Thought it was going to break off several times.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Looks like a little bull. We caught a shark from the beach one night and it had a gotcha in its mouth. They will eat anything. Well, minus the big bloody baits I run out


 I've pulled gatcha's and cobia jigs out of blacktips. caught a good size blacktip in the PA while trolling a 9" pink skirt and live 14" hardtail... lol. 


go hang a bonito or king off the side of the yak at night during spring. :yes:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

markbxr400 said:


> I picked up my first under the bridge at St George Island yesterday. Pulled like a bull red, but only about a 3 minute fight. Was using my lightweight rig w/10 lb line. Thought it was going to break off several times.


is that a hammer?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> is that a hammer?


Bonnethead


----------

